# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Myrtle Beach

## charlieh

I've been going to Myrtle for 50 years, so I'm very well aware of its reputation.  However check out the view from our condo - almost 2 miles of virgin beach that will never be developed.

----------


## andynap

What's that big highrise to the left- LOL. I don't play golf so what reputation do you mean??

----------


## charlieh

That big highrise is new - open less than a year.  There is a creek just before it, so you can't easily walk there.

The rep is the Redneck Riviera for Myrtle.

----------


## andynap

Oh- didn't know that but I know some from here that go there and love it.

----------


## Peter NJ

Is Maison sur Mer still around? It was a Condo complex on the beach.We went there several times when I was a kid.

----------


## charlieh

> Is Maison sur Mer still around? It was a Condo complex on the beach.We went there several times when I was a kid.



Yes it is walking distance south of us - about 2 miles

----------


## Eve

That is really pretty

----------

